# Newly Acquired Shaker Sets



## debodun (Apr 15, 2021)

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/new-acquisitions-of-shaker-sets.626/


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

are those the ones that were advertised for a $1?


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2021)

Yep, but they weren't $1 for all and the seller said it was an all or nothing deal. She wanted $20 (that's about $1 for each set) but we finally settled on $15. The MacArthur shakers sold on eBay for almost $5.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ge...836928?hash=item46c41b5780:g:iaoAAOSwnJhgaLyQ


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

a $1 a set isn't bad. they're cute.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 15, 2021)

What do you mean by 'newly acquired?'


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 15, 2021)

*Can you imagine getting your Ph.D. in astrophysics and somebody gifts you with a salt and pepper set? I guess it truly is the thought that counts! *


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

she just bought them Pepper


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 15, 2021)

I love the mouse and cheese shakers.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 15, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> she just bought them Pepper


You mean she's buying new stuff with all that old stuff?


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2021)

I still collect things. What I am selling at my yard sales is what I can bear to part with.


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2021)

I didn't care for how the Red Riding Hood shaker was painted (looked like Michael Myers - not the comedian, the horror movie character), so I gave her a new paint job.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 17, 2021)

debodun said:


> I didn't care for how the Red Riding Hood shaker was painted (looked like Michael Myers - not the comedian, the horror movie character), so I gave her a new paint job.
> 
> View attachment 160244


Way better after!


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2021)

The woman from whom I bought the shakers mentioned that she was having a garage sale today, so I went back and bought this knickknack shelf for $5. It's 35" tall (90 cm).


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 17, 2021)

debodun said:


> The woman from whom I bought the shakers mentioned that she was having a garage sale today, so I went back and bought this knickknack shelf for $5. It's 35" tall (90 cm).
> 
> View attachment 160245


Oh, I love that!

It has an almost oriental flavour to it.

What do you have plans to display in it, Deb?


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2021)

What I can't currently fit on my existing shelves. When I get organized I'll take a pic.


----------

